# Catfish during the day time????



## wormy1709 (Nov 20, 2012)

I asked this question on another thread yesterday and only got one response. I was wondering if theres any truth to the fact that some people actually have better luck catfishing during the day than night. I'm trying to get into fishing for catfish, but im a novice right now and am looking to gain some knowledge so any tips or tricks you want to share would be welcomed. Not particularly looking for any trophy cats or even any specific kind, just wanna catch a mess of cats to eat. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes you can catch Channel cat in the really deep holes during the day. Usually just small ones. Good bait is fresh shrimp. Didn't want to leave you hanging.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

A guy I knew would only fish for them in the daytime (think he was scared of the dark, snakes, alligators). He caught several 40 and 50+ cat from a public lake in Ala. using cut-bait. Most pay catfish ponds are daylight hours only. And river cats will eat anytime during the day or night if they are hungry. Just more active at night tho. You wanna learn alot, hook-up with CatHunter here on the forum, he runs a catfish guide service. g/l


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

its dark after dark & I cant see too good - I think 90% of the year they bite just as well in the day as at night. one exception would be hottest part of summer


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

No sunburns at night!


----------



## wormy1709 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm typically referring to fishing on the river, shoal and yellow river to be specific. Also, is a drop shot rig best for fishing the river? Also, would 2-4 inch shinners be good bait for channels and blues? Thanks for the replies. I've read a lot of the posts from CatHunter as well, he definitely seems to know his catfishing. lol


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Shiners are good bait especially if they are shiners caught on the river. For blues and channels. I cut them in half with the head half being the best. Drop shot is good but I have never used it


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

I caught a good mess of catfish today on Yellow River, using cut up river roaches (minnows) and catalpa worms. I've also caught some good channel cats on chicken liver & shrimp. Overall, I've had more luck using catalpa worms than anything else. I like to find areas where I can lodge my boat or tie it up to snags, etc where I can fish in fairly deep holes (6 feet plus). They also like to hang out under debris, which has collected at some points on the river. I often catch them in quite a bit of current. I fish more for what I call "good eating size" catfish. I mostly use 20 lb test mono, a one ounce lead above a swivel & then a 20 lb test leader with a #4 or #2 hook. Of course, if you are after the trophy cats, you will want heavier equipment.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Blues love shrimp also


----------



## wormy1709 (Nov 20, 2012)

I went on shoal river off hwy 90 last night and didn't have much luck at all. I was using hotdog as bait (which has worked well for me in the past). Don't know if the river was just too muddy or if the spawn is still on. I recall Cathunter mentioning something about the catfish spawning till late june. Geezer, did u catch them during the day or night?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I always thought hot dogs were for the catfish ponds? I think if you soak them in some of that nasty stuff they sell they may work better. What works best for me is anything oily, which is why I like shad


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

wormy1709 said:


> I went on shoal river off hwy 90 last night and didn't have much luck at all. I was using hotdog as bait (which has worked well for me in the past). Don't know if the river was just too muddy or if the spawn is still on. I recall Cathunter mentioning something about the catfish spawning till late june. Geezer, did u catch them during the day or night?


The catfish are coming off the nest more and more each day. By late June 100% of the fish will be done spawning and lurking the rivers ready for war. Daytime flathead fishing is very tricky compared to daytime blues and channels. To answer your question catfish can be caught during the day at any time of the year, it happens all the time.

We caught all these from Daylight-Noon


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

wormy1709 said:


> I went on shoal river off hwy 90 last night and didn't have much luck at all. I was using hotdog as bait (which has worked well for me in the past). Don't know if the river was just too muddy or if the spawn is still on. I recall Cathunter mentioning something about the catfish spawning till late june. Geezer, did u catch them during the day or night?


I normally fish from just before sunrise until about noon with rod & reel. Night fishing & bush hooking is not my thing. Do you have much luck with bream on Shoal River?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

If you're gonna use the hotdogs, cut them into about 1/2" slices, then mix them with cherry kool-aide mix (dry). They call them Cherry Bombs, ppl swear the catfish cannot resist them.


----------



## Sublight (Mar 31, 2013)

CatHunter said:


> The catfish are coming off the nest more and more each day. By late June 100% of the fish will be done spawning and lurking the rivers ready for war. Daytime flathead fishing is very tricky compared to daytime blues and channels. To answer your question catfish can be caught during the day at any time of the year, it happens all the time.
> 
> We caught all these from Daylight-Noon


Can I ask a question or 2? I dont want your secret spots, but apparently i'm a terrible fisherman, and im trying to take my 12 year old to catch some fish. I went to the river (it was high), and I went to stone lake. We used wigglers and diddnt even get a nibble.

Are you fishing on the river?
What bait are you using?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Sublight said:


> Can I ask a question or 2? I dont want your secret spots, but apparently i'm a terrible fisherman, and im trying to take my 12 year old to catch some fish. I went to the river (it was high), and I went to stone lake. We used wigglers and diddnt even get a nibble.
> 
> Are you fishing on the river?
> What bait are you using?


Your problem was Stone Lake. If you want to fish a Lake go to Steve's Farm for 100% success


----------



## wormy1709 (Nov 20, 2012)

cathunter... can I ask what kind of rig you use? drop shot rig or Carolina? also, what do u personally use for bait during the day for channels or blues and also for flatheads?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

wormy1709 said:


> cathunter... can I ask what kind of rig you use? drop shot rig or Carolina? also, what do u personally use for bait during the day for channels or blues and also for flatheads?


The rig really does not matter, I use a wide variety depending on what I'm doing. Cut bait for channels and blues Live for flatheads


----------



## wormy1709 (Nov 20, 2012)

i seen you get skipjack herring ordered in... do u catch flatheads on them too even tho they are dead? also, would 2-4inch shinners be good bait? or would bream and bream fillets be better? thanks


----------

